# GoPro HD issues!



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

I am having a few issues with my goproHD. When i first got the camera it would not record for more than two minute clips. I resolved this issue by buying a higher quality Kingston SD card. 

The other issue is that videos recorded in r5, the highest quality setting, play back really choppy. Almost like it's recording at 2fps. I don't know if it's recording that way or it's only playing back that way. Any ideas? My computer is more than capable. 

And finally, what kind of battery life should I expect? I fully charged it two nights ago and then used it for about 15 minutes. Today I went to ride and the camera turned on and then showed a low battery right away and turned off. Surely this can't be right? Maybe it's because it's new?


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

on r3 setting mine will only do a 3.9 gig video then stops and will not restart automatically. It's a 32gb KIngston class 4 SD/HC card. Gopro said to use the cameras erase all and try again. Still shuts off. All other settings it will run and keep recording (stops every 3.9 gb's and starts again automatically) until the battery runs out (2.5 hours).


----------



## hanskellner (Nov 10, 2005)

I had a playback problem similar to what you describe. This occurred on my old 3.4ghz P4 Dell. I then copied the file over to my Macbook Pro 2.4ghz Intel Core 2 and played it. There it ran without any problems.

I've been reading other forums about editing HD video and a common issue is not having the correct combination of hardware (cpu, hard drive, etc) as well as a current codec to handle the HD format.

As for the battery life, I just ran into an issue yesterday. The camera ran out after less than 30 minutes of use. Now I have to admit I 'thought' I had fully charged the battery before heading out. Also, it was cold out, around 45'C, at the start of the ride. So a combination of those might have been the problem.


----------



## Rolling Shutter (Nov 25, 2009)

hanskellner said:


> Also, it was cold out, around 45'C, at the start of the ride.


Maybe it melted.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Fat 32 file system*



jbsteven said:


> on r3 setting mine will only do a 3.9 gig video then stops and will not restart automatically. It's a 32gb KIngston class 4 SD/HC card. Gopro said to use the cameras erase all and try again. Still shuts off. All other settings it will run and keep recording (stops every 3.9 gb's and starts again automatically) until the battery runs out (2.5 hours).


Flash cards use the FAT32 file system which limits files sizes to 4GB. It is the same for all cameras. I do not know what the r3 and r5 settings are but certain HD formats don't play very well on lower end PC's, at least using the QT player.


----------



## hanskellner (Nov 10, 2005)

Rolling Shutter said:


> Maybe it melted.


 Ha! Yes, let's try 45'F


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, I'm gonna try a few different things. I'll download some other codecs and see if that does it. I hope this is a decent battery because I know the old one used AA's, so I don't know how much research they put into the battery.


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, this is awesome!!!! I found a FREE program that plays all sorts of files and converts them too. videolan.org

It instantly fixed the problem with playback in 1080p.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

When I first got mine, it would not record clips longer than 2 minutes on the 1080 setting (r5) or on the 1280x960 setting (r4).  The battery also seemed to turn off prematurely (before the 2.5 hrs). 

I switched the MaxFlash 4 GB card with a PNY 8 GB card. I stopped charging the camera off my computer and started charging it with a compatible USB wall charger. The camera works fine now - I've had no more problems.

Playing the files on Quicktime on a PC causes stuttering in the playback (like every few seconds). I now play the files through the Windows Media Player and it is fine. As for editing, I've heard that the MP4's are highly compressed and therefore cause the computer to bog down. There is a little bit of stuttering in the playback window of Sony Vegas. Before I start to edit my videos, I make a lower resolution WMV file and set it parallel to the Mp4 file. I then "solo" the WMV file (that I watch in the playback window) while I make my cuts in the muted Mp4 file. This works for me quite well and is very fast.


----------



## Yorto (Sep 23, 2009)

Instead of relying on your pc, use the components and audio cables Plugged into a tv and see what the playback is like.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

Wherewolf said:


> Flash cards use the FAT32 file system which limits files sizes to 4GB. It is the same for all cameras. I do not know what the r3 and r5 settings are but certain HD formats don't play very well on lower end PC's, at least using the QT player.


you guys are missing what I am saying.

all the files play perfectly on my computers. The CAMERA is having the problem.

The r3 setting is the 780x1080 at 60fps. it records for 3.9gb's and then will not automatically start another recording. I have the manually start it again.


----------



## Liquidice (Mar 26, 2009)

As of yet im not having any problems with the camera, im using a pretty good computer i built with windows 7 and im using sony vegas 9.0 currently to mess around with editing. the 1st vid i made was about 30 min long with music, showing fullface helmet mount, chest mount, and rear seatpost mount views. i was unsure on what type of file to make so i just went with WMV and ended up with a 4.05 gig video at 1280x720 resolution w/ 30fps and its super smooth. it also took almost 6-7 hrs to render LOL? anyways....

as far as the choppy play back, i tried to upload some trial videos i did at work on the the work computers and i thought the computer was going to explode, the video was all choppy and horrible. we then loaded on a coworkers mac and it was perfect. im sure how good your PC is related to the playback off the camera.

i also found that for mtbing i like the R4 setting vs R5. just gives more vertical perspective.

anyone have any other recommendations for editing such as file size and uploading to youtube and what not.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

OP - i have not had the issues you have described. You are better advised to contact GoPro directly. Their CS is excellent.

Liquidice - for web-video sharing where I'm OK with compromising with quality

1280x720 - H264 - 5000 kbps. I upload and share via vimeo


----------



## Liquidice (Mar 26, 2009)

what kind of file, avi, mp4, wmv?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Mov


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

LeeL said:


> OP - i have not had the issues you have described. You are better advised to contact GoPro directly. Their CS is excellent.
> 
> Liquidice - for web-video sharing where I'm OK with compromising with quality
> 
> 1280x720 - H264 - 5000 kbps. I upload and share via vimeo


their CS said to reformat the SD card. did not fix. Waiting for them to figure something out and contact me.


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

LeeL said:


> OP - i have not had the issues you have described. You are better advised to contact GoPro directly. Their CS is excellent.
> 
> Liquidice - for web-video sharing where I'm OK with compromising with quality
> 
> 1280x720 - H264 - 5000 kbps. I upload and share via vimeo


I fixed all the issues I was having. Their CS was actually pretty good, but google was easier.

VLC is a great program for free and it will most likely fix any playback issue. www.videolan.org


----------



## MaxxCutts8 (Nov 7, 2008)

jbsteven said:


> their CS said to reformat the SD card. did not fix. Waiting for them to figure something out and contact me.


Sorry to hear about your problems never feels good to throw down that money and something not to work straight out of the box. it doesn't look like your the only one there are a couple of other people that i have talked to that have had a few problems as well. hope they get back to you soon with a solution


----------



## shmooove (Jun 5, 2008)

If anyone is on Facebook, there is a GoPro page where this discussion is also taking place. Some quick notes:

Steven Wells wrote5 hours ago
And for all others having the same problem and finding this via Google, here are the 2 replies I've gotten from Gopro Support:

-------------------------
Hi Steven,

Sorry to hear you are having some issues with your HD Hero.

It sounds as though there is a problem with the SanDisk card. We have found that there are some compatibility issues with various SD cards. For what it's worth, internally we use Kingston or Patriot brand cards: 16GB, Class 4.

We are still completing a full listing of recommended (and not recommended) cards. We will research this brand further to determine why it is not adhering to the spec to which our SD card host adapter conforms. We apologize for any inconvenience, thanks for your input.

Many thanks,

GoPro Support
http://www.gopro.com/support
-------------------------

Hi Steven

Unfortunately, we have heard of a couple of customers having the exact problem you mention. All the customers either have SanDisc cards or some sort of no-name brand card.

We have not been able to track down the exact issue, though it seems the card are either faulty or are somehow unable to keep up with the data rate of the HD video. The only two brands that have had absolutely no reports of issues are Kingston and Patriot.

We apologize for the inconvenience.

Many thanks,

GoPro Support
http://www.gopro.com/support

-------------------------​
Also, from what I understand, Point of View Camera is replacing the flash cards they included with the purchase so if you bought one from them, I suggest contacting them directly.

Mendez wrote about an hour ago
Haha point of view camera just sent me this e-mail.

Dear Patric,
In our testing, we have found that the Maxflash 4GB SD Memory Card we included with your GoPro HD Helmet HERO is not suitable for the higher data rates needed for recording at the following settings:

r3: 720p @ 60fps (15 Mbit/s)
r4: 960p @ 30fps (10 Mbit/s)
r5: 1080p @ 30fps (12 Mbit/s)

You will find that the video recording automatically stops within one minute of recording to the 4GB SD Card we provided at any of the above settings.

We will be replacing your SD Card with a 4GB MicroSD Card including an SD Card adapter to allow it to work with your GoPro HD Camera. You can expect the replacement memory card to be shipped via First Class Airmail next week. This will be sent to you at no extra cost.

Additionally, you may keep your 4GB SD Card to use as you choose with any suitable device.
​


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

shmoove -

Thanks for that clarification. From further reading it appears that the SDHC "standard" is really not so standard and that even formatting might not save the problem.

I havent had the problem but it appears indicative of the good CS of both GoPro and Pointofviewcameras that they are addressing the issue

Fwiw I've used a Sandisk Class 4 SDHC 16gb and a Kingston Class 6 SDHC 8GB without issue in the GoPro HD


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks for the quotes.....



> The only two brands that have had absolutely no reports of issues are Kingston and Patriot.


This is a complete lie. I emailed CS within 2 days of getting my camera. I got my camera within the first week of when they were released.

Basically the $80 32gb card I got is the problem and not the camera (riiiiight).

my 32gb card is a Kingston


----------



## hanskellner (Nov 10, 2005)

FWIW - I have a PNY Optima 8gb SDHC Class 4 card and haven't experienced any problems in any of the capture modes.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

hanskellner said:


> FWIW - I have a PNY Optima 8gb SDHC Class 4 card and haven't experienced any problems in any of the capture modes.


Since I put the PNY 8gb card in my camera it has worked flawlessly.


----------



## shmooove (Jun 5, 2008)

FYI - I got my camera through Helmet Camera Central and they too are offering a replacement SDHC card in the next "week or so". They are blaming the problem on the Maxflash cards themselves.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Anyone using the sandisk ultra ii 32gb class 2 card with their gopro hd having any issues? I have one order and would like too know ahead of time if its gonna be a problem.


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

shmooove said:


> FYI - I got my camera through Helmet Camera Central and they too are offering a replacement SDHC card in the next "week or so". They are blaming the problem on the Maxflash cards themselves.


They said they would send them out, but probably only to those people who ask for them. So if you haven't yet, you should now.


----------



## Liquidice (Mar 26, 2009)

i have 2 of them and they both work fine, used them at santos last week.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

long story short for me is I had to send mine back for warranty. Took Gopro 4 weeks of emailing back and forth to come to this conslusion. I guess it was just my turn for bad luck on this one. Sometimes you win sometimes you don't.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jul 2, 2007)

I went ahead and got a 32 gig class 10 card to avoid all those problems.

newegg.com $110 works great

hd video playback is also choppy for me using some players, but not once rendered or viewed on the tv


----------



## MaxxCutts8 (Nov 7, 2008)

TroyBoy30 said:


> I went ahead and got a 32 gig class 10 card to avoid all those problems.
> 
> newegg.com $110 works great
> 
> hd video playback is also choppy for me using some players, but not once rendered or viewed on the tv


So is this the case all the time? you have to spend another $110 in order for it to work right?


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

MaxxCutts8 said:


> So is this the case all the time? you have to spend another $110 in order for it to work right?


no


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

MaxxCutts8 said:


> So is this the case all the time? you have to spend another $110 in order for it to work right?


Not at all! This guy just bought really good memory.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jul 2, 2007)

MaxxCutts8 said:


> So is this the case all the time? you have to spend another $110 in order for it to work right?


not at all. $110 is actually very cheap for a class 10 card. I was going to purchase the sandisk extreem 32 gig until I realized it was over $300

the skipping playback is a computer/player issues, not a camera issue

my preview is not even smooth when using sony vegas but after encoding it plays back fine


----------



## patrul (May 27, 2009)

*Kingston 16GB Class6*

Similar problem for me, I had a Kingston 16GB Class6 card and this morning I recorded 80 videos and photos. The first 36 are well recorded, but the rest are, corrupted? Windows does not recognize them. I can not open them with Media Player Classic, neither VLC, PowerDirector, QT and others.

Yesterday the same behaviour. I recorded 6 videos, 4 of the very large and 2 sort. I can only open the sort ones.

Do you know any software to repair mp4/AVC videos?

I have contacted GoPro support.


----------



## guc32 (Nov 24, 2009)

Im using a Topram 32gb SDHC Class 6 card. Dont have any issue with play back so far. 1.5-2GB files and around 25min long vids. Recorded in r5.


----------



## patrul (May 27, 2009)

I can't undestand, on the same SD card and with the corrupted videos, this morning I'm able to record new videos, #80 and #81, and no ploblem with the playback. Why this videos yesterday were corrupted and today are ok?


----------



## Yorto (Sep 23, 2009)

Great camera, I have an issue though . After using it for the last couple of weeks I changed the back door today before going for a ride to notice the clip on the top had snapped when doing it up .
Covered under warranty but yeah not happy.
http://www.imagebam.com/image/ae34f359787573
http://www.imagebam.com/image/69f5e759787576
The second picture shows the other side has a slight crack in it. Now the wait for a new one to be delivered .


----------



## elintarvike (Dec 14, 2009)

My camera stops recording when I shake it. This is a problem because I cant record anything when it's on my helmet when I'm riding.. It worked fine when I was filming in my car just driving along.

First it stops the recording with a beep, then 001 appears on the screen. When pushing the shutter button again, there is, almost immediately, another beeping noise and 002 appears - but no actual recording seems to happen. Then 003 and so on. However, apparently these are not real files, because when I restart the camera the screen says 000 again. 

Aha, I just noticed while testing it again that it has started to cut the recording even when it's lying still on a table after about 5 seconds. This happens with every one of the five formats. 

I tried removing and reinstalling the battery, formatting the card (which is an 8GB Kingston class 6 card - shouldn't that be sufficient?), adjusting the settings.. Nothing has worked. I sent a mail to GoPro's support, but I haven't got a reply yet.

Has anyone had a similar problem?


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

Just talked to GoPro and they tested my camera (having problems in r3 setting with 16 and 32gb cards where it records one 3.9 gb file and does not restart automatically). They said all the cameras they have do the same thing mine is doing. They are sending my original camera back and they said to signup for the email update for when a firmware update is available. 

So, if your camera works fine in r3 mode and will keep running until it runs out of battery power consider yourself lucky. They pretty much told me that it might be certain batches of cameras have a bad firmware file that causes this or something like that as they said to me.

Is anyone else tired of dealing with Mickey Mouse companies that don't REALLY know what's going on with their products? 

so much for a 60 fps HD camera that actually works (for me).


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

The more I read the more I am convinced not to spring for a gopro or a contour at this time; seems to be less than 100% ready for prime-time.


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Damn this! I'm glad mine works fine now, but they gotta fix this stuff!


----------



## cyclocommuter (Dec 15, 2009)

My experience with the GoPro HD has been positive overall but it is not without it's quirks:

1. So far I have only recorded at 720p 30fps and I did experience that after about an hour (approx 3.5 GB or so), it would stop recording and shut down.

2. The battery takes much longer than 4 hours to charge (before the red light goes off) even when using the external charger.

3. No in-camera video flipping unlike my old GoPro Wide.

4. The waterproof housing is indeed a tight fit... I removed the rubber seal on mine since I use the open back cover anyways... that helped relieve some of the pressure I need to close the cover.

5. The colors are a little washed out (over exposed).

Unlike others though I have had no problems with the pointofviewcamera supplied 16GB MaxFlash micro-SD card although I have yet to test it at resolutions other than R2.

I am hoping GoPro releases a firmware to fix the software related problems in my list.


----------



## hanskellner (Nov 10, 2005)

So far I've had good results with my GoPro HD. Only a few quirks like those mentioned by cyclocommuter (charge time, tight seal fit). I'm not that worried about the file size issue as I normally stop/start the camera and don't create a single large recorded file.

Btw - I also have a Canon HV20 mini-dv HD camera that I've used for helmetcam work. It shoots beautiful footage. But I have to admit that the images I'm getting from the GoPro HD are generally good enough. At least when there's enough light. And with all the other benefits (size, recording modes, record to card, weather proof) the GoPro HD is now my helmetcam of choice.


----------



## cyclocommuter (Dec 15, 2009)

I have tested R5 - 1080p and in this mode the camera records until the battery dies out (unlike in R2)... it made 4 files, 3 at 3.66 GB and another around 2 GB.

One other thing I found out for those folks who want to import the GoPro's MP4 files for editing in Adobe Premier Pro / Elements... you have to change the file extension from MP4 to AVI... no need to transcode. For some reason when the extension is MP4 Premier is unable to import the file.


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> The more I read the more I am convinced not to spring for a gopro or a contour at this time; seems to be less than 100% ready for prime-time.


Not to change this from a GP to VholdR discussion, but what are your concerns about the ContourHD? Mine has been 100% trouble-free, and I'm unaware of anyone having any issues with theirs.

I'm not trying to talk you into liking the Contour - I'm just curious as to what you believe the problems are (I'm aware that you don't like rolling shutter technology, but that's a price/feature issue, and as the folks at POV could probably tell you, the prime market for these toys is <$300 retail).

-Pete


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Maybe not specific to the latest iteration..

...but I've heard about loose battery contacts, a finicky slide switch, and a less than tight fit on its mounting rails. And the next item can even be said about my VIO to some extent---the bending of straight lines is rather bothersome to watch.

I'd just as soon wait until I see what the VIO camp might have in store by the end of the year (end of 2010 that is) ...or possibly if I saw one hands on I could possibly be swayed.

I guess to sum it up, I think it's great what these little cams can do for the price. It's just that I don't think the engineering and/or QC of the production
is 100% as yet.



Pedalphile said:


> Not to change this from a GP to VholdR discussion, but what are your concerns about the ContourHD? Mine has been 100% trouble-free, and I'm unaware of anyone having any issues with theirs.
> 
> I'm not trying to talk you into liking the Contour - I'm just curious as to what you believe the problems are (I'm aware that you don't like rolling shutter technology, but that's a price/feature issue, and as the folks at POV could probably tell you, the prime market for these toys is <$300 retail).
> 
> -Pete


----------



## elintarvike (Dec 14, 2009)

elintarvike said:


> My camera stops recording when I shake it. This is a problem because I cant record anything when it's on my helmet when I'm riding.. It worked fine when I was filming in my car just driving along.
> 
> First it stops the recording with a beep, then 001 appears on the screen. When pushing the shutter button again, there is, almost immediately, another beeping noise and 002 appears - but no actual recording seems to happen. Then 003 and so on. However, apparently these are not real files, because when I restart the camera the screen says 000 again.
> 
> ...


Well, it seems to work now. I decided to give formatting my card one more chance. Im so stoked I dont have to send it back to GoPro! Gonna get some awesome snowmobile and skiing footage soon.  Hope it keeps working.


----------



## evo5 (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi, I have some weird noise when I reproduce. Anyone have any problems with sound?
Thanks
I film with my camera and when I reproduce, it sounds a squeaking and chirping noise(tik,tik,tik) ...


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

evo5 said:


> Hi, I have some weird noise when I reproduce. Anyone have any problems with sound?
> Thanks


It's usually just a little moaning and screaming, but sometimes the noises get weird.


----------



## Yorto (Sep 23, 2009)

evo5 said:


> Hi, I have some weird noise when I reproduce. Anyone have any problems with sound?
> Thanks
> I film with my camera and when I reproduce, it sounds a squeaking and chirping noise(tik,tik,tik) ...


http://pointofviewcameras.com/blog/pov/article/gopro-hd-doohickey/


----------



## evo5 (Aug 22, 2004)

Yorto said:


> http://pointofviewcameras.com/blog/pov/article/gopro-hd-doohickey/


Thank you very much!!!! :thumbsup: ...but I try using that, the noise continues...I leave the camera alone on my desk, without moving it, in a room completely quiet... and that noise is still there...:madman:


----------



## evo5 (Aug 22, 2004)

I am sending my camera back for warranty. They will send me a new one...:thumbsup:


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

evo5 said:


> I am sending my camera back for warranty. They will send me a new one...:thumbsup:


or they might tell you to wait for a firmware update like they did with me.


----------



## evo5 (Aug 22, 2004)

jbsteven said:


> or they might tell you to wait for a firmware update like they did with me.


I hope not. I sent them some audio samples and told me to send my camera to the warranty department and will send me a new one....

What was your problem?


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

they said the same to me. check earlier in the thread.... I think I typed it out. not gonna type it again


----------



## ptreath_sponger (Feb 8, 2010)

*Files wont open*

Hi,
i hope someone can help because the files i recorded on my go pro HD today wont open. It says:
"The document "GOPR0007.MP4" could not be opened. The movie is not in a format that QuickTime Player understands."
"You may need to install additional software to open this type of file."

The same happened the other day too, i took it surfing and only half of the files would open. I have tried VLC but that also doesn't work. I really just want to open these files as there is some real good waves on it!

Thanks very much 
Matt


----------



## evo5 (Aug 22, 2004)

I have similar problem. I recorded 4 files. Then reproduce in my computer and only can open 3 of them and on the other appears as an error. I opened next day and all appear normal, I can see all 4 files...


----------



## ptreath_sponger (Feb 8, 2010)

I have tried opening them the next day and still no change! I don't know codec changed or what


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't know what causes this, but your best bet for a semi-quick fix is probably to convert the files to .avi files using one of the many free converters out there. It makes me wonder if there is a firmware update or perhaps an internal setting you can change on the GP? I know when I increased the bitrate on my ContourHD, QuickTime could not play back the files in real-time. After conversion to .avi, they played smoothly in WMP.

I don't have a GP, but when I loaded some files from a friend's GP on my PC, I had similar problems: WMP played one of the files once, but refused to play that same one ever again. Fortunately, my video editor could open them, else I would have tried converting them.

-Pete


----------



## ptreath_sponger (Feb 8, 2010)

It won't even convert. Just downloaded a converter and it wouldn't even load the file to convert. Hmm this is a strange one... Any other ideas?

All is appreciated


----------



## evo5 (Aug 22, 2004)

They sent me a new camera. :thumbsup:


----------

